# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Spuchnięta lewa strona twarzy - POMOCY!

## Justyna28

Witam,

Proszę Was o pomoc bo nie wiem co mam robic, poniewaz dzisiaj wstałam z wielkim bóle a jak zobaczyłam się w lustrze to cała lewa strona twarzy jest spuchnieta. Miałam isc dzisiaj na impreze urodzinową ale w tej sytuacji siedze w domu  :Frown:  Co ja mam robic, od rana jest tak samo i nic nie schodzi. Bralam środki przeciwbólowe. Dodam, ze wczoraj byłam u dentysty i mialam leczone dwa zeby, w których były małe dziurki. Czy sądzicie ze dentysta zle mi zrobił zęby?
Co robic, czy sa sposoby aby zalagodzic ból i zeby zeszła ta opuchlizna?
Proszę o szybką odpowiedź.

----------


## esteticdent

Witaj
Skoro spuchlas to jest jakis stan zapalny... jezeli wczoraj mialas robione zeby u stomatologa to troche dziwne... a zeby ktore mialas leczone sa zaklejone kompozytem juz zrobione na gotowo?? czy moze masz rozpoczete jakies leczenie kanalowe?? jezeli masz leczenie kanalowe i spuchlas to jedyny sposub to wydlubac igla wszystko co masz w tym zebue i opuchlizna i bol przedzie poniewaz zostanie udrozniony kanal a jezli nie to udaj sie jak najszybciej na jakis dyzur 24 h stomatologiczny. Ulge dac jeszcze moga zimne oklady ale to tylko chwilowe.

----------


## Justyna28

Dziękuje za odpowiedź. Zęby są zrobione całkiem, bo to były małe dziurki, nie wymagało to leczenia kanałowego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałem tak samo tylko wczoraj byłem u dentysty i miałem leczenie kanałowe 1 a potem na chirurgie i wyciaganie Ropy taki masakryczny ból

----------


## tommaszek

Przez taki stan zapalny można nabawić się różnych chorób np. serca, jak się pojawi ból zęba to niezwłocznie trzeba odwiedzić dobrego stomatologa(najlepiej prywatnie i w większym mieście), ja leczyłem w Bielsku B. zęby po czym okazało się na prześwietleniach już w Wa-wie że mam nie doleczone kanały, wszystkie zęby od początku trzeba było poprawiać w jednym ucinano mi korzeń.

----------


## lukas88mannheim

kiedyś miałem podobny przypadek i naprawdę ból pulsujący, bardzo okropny. Ja to do takiego stopnia opuchłem, że konieczne było pogotowie i rozcięcie dziąsła a później drenaż żeby ropa się wydostała. No i antybiotyk przez miesiąc

----------

